# Hand Pump



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Don't get to install these everyday.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I always have one in the back of my truck....

Its part of my tools....

I use that to prime jet pumps....

I screwed it to the outlet of the jet pump and prime my hand pump a little and then start hand pumping away until I get a good flow of water.... then the jet pump is good to go.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I always have one in the back of my truck....
> 
> Its part of my tools....
> 
> ...


Nothing worse then a Saturday night jet pump that wont prime. :furious:


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

No vacuum breaker to protect that well ?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I assume the well must be pretty shallow for a hand pump to work. What's the maximum effective depth where a hand pump will work?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> I assume the well must be pretty shallow for a hand pump to work. What's the maximum effective depth where a hand pump will work?


Some can go pretty deep, but most only go around 25 ft.

Btw the pump looks good. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> I assume the well must be pretty shallow for a hand pump to work. What's the maximum effective depth where a hand pump will work?


That was set at 40ft.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> That was set at 40ft.


It all depends where the water is sitting in the well

Such as static water level and draw down

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> It all depends where the water is sitting in the well
> 
> Such as static water level and draw down
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


This specific pump was set at 40ft within the well and had about 30ft of a draw down from the static level. This pump I believe was rated at 45ft with 0 static head pressure.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Some can go pretty deep, but most only go around 25 ft.
> 
> Btw the pump looks good.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Thats how I/we do it !


----------

